# Mirco Petrilli vince il Grande Fratello 13



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2014)

Mirco Petrilli vince la tredicesima edizione del Grande Fratello.
Seconda classificata Francesca Rocco.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

Potevano nominare questo allenatore del Milan. Tanto...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Potevano nominare questo allenatore del Milan. Tanto...



Per cortesia, non mischiamo le due cose, il grande fratello è una cosa molto più seria della panchina del Milan


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ma avete visto che faccia c'ha? Un vero fenomeno da baraccone...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ma perchè lo fanno ancora sto programma?


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2014)

Il GF per me era sinonimo di Gialappa e tante risate, quest'anno non c'è stato nessun personaggio divertente, lo chiudano per sempre va


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ancora non capisco cosa ci trova la gente di divertente in questo "programma". 

Inoltre non oso immaginare che questo qui tra pochi mesi si ritroverà a fare comparse nei film.


----------

